# Income tax. Revenue took my wages



## brenglee (28 May 2011)

I made some updates to my income tax information on line .This month, when I got my wages,they were 800e short. 
I am so angry and am wondering if I can ring the tax office and tell them they need to take out what I owe in installments instead of leaving me 800e short in one month. 
I feel they should send you a letter and not just put their hand into my pay cheque like that.
I havent got enough money to pay my mortgage now.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (28 May 2011)

Did you engage with them about the money you owed before they took it out of your wages?


----------



## brenglee (28 May 2011)

No! I didn't know I owed them money


----------



## Sue Ellen (28 May 2011)

Sounds as if there has been a mistake somewhere along the line.  They would normally  spread the difference over the rest of the year.  Ring them on Monday or even ask your Wages Department what the story is.  They would have input the new allowances and may be able to help.


----------



## f9710145 (30 May 2011)

What kind of updates did you make.  I know one year I transferred what credits I could to my husband and allocated the majority of the tax band to him as I was going on mat leave.  But because it was the end of the year and the changes were applied to the whole year, my next few pay packs (emp paid on ML) were all minus figures.  Now it balanced off cos husband's next pay was about 3 times what it should have been.  It was deemed that I had severely underpaid and he had severly overpaid tax for the year.


----------

